# Buying gaming laptop from Doha(Qatar), please advice



## Bhargav Simha (Mar 18, 2013)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)

70k to 90k max

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen
Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen



3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Alienware, Asus or anyother brand
b. Dislike: MSI


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
Gaming and wathing full hd movies by connecting it to my LG 42LM7600 3d TV. However I dont need a laptop with 3d screen, coz i wont be playing games in 3d. 
Games: Battlefeild 3(4), CS:GO, Dota 2, Heroes of Might and Magic 6, Civilization 5, Starcraft 2, Diablo 3, Torchlight, Company of heores 2, Command & Conquer(2013) etc

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?

Matte.


6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish) 
I am inclined towards Alienware m17x r4 and Asus g75vw.
My uncle is returning from Doha and will be getting the laptop, so would like your inputs regarding the availability and the pricing of the two laptops I mentioned above in Doha/Qatar.
Also would like your opinions regarding the Samsung 7 series gaming laptops and their ASS in india.
I am not inclined towards a 3d enabled laptop coz my tv could convert 2d to 3d on the fly (for watching 3d movies). Also I dont like playing games in 3D and dont want to sacrifice the performance for the 3d feature. If it does not effect the config or performance of the laptop I am fine with the 3d enabled laptops.

GC: Need 670m or 680m; not interestd in the 7970m mainly coz I heard its not the same as 7970.
Processor: Intel 3630, I dont think I need any higher for games.. but open to sugesstions
Ram: Min 8 Gb


----------



## $hadow (Mar 18, 2013)

Go for alienware, best in this price bracket.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Mar 19, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Go for alienware, best in this price bracket.


 Sure but do you have any idea how much it would cost in qatar and if it would be available there.. 
My uncle hs no idea regarding computers, so need to inform him regarding the config and price.


----------



## shaurya.malik88 (Mar 19, 2013)

I think you should go for sony Laptop


----------



## $hadow (Mar 19, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> Sure but do you have any idea how much it would cost in qatar and if it would be available there..
> My uncle hs no idea regarding computers, so need to inform him regarding the config and price.



I guess in Indian currency about 75k for a 14'' model since 17 will cost about a 1.25 lac.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Mar 19, 2013)

$hadow said:


> I guess in Indian currency about 75k for a 14'' model since 17 will cost about a 1.25 lac.


1.25 lac for 17 inch.... I was expecting the Asus g75vw to be aroung 75-80k in Qatar since one of our TDF members bought the same for 77k from US. Also I heard that the taxes for electronic goods are among the lowest in Qatar. 
If the Asus g75vw costs 1.25L in qatar I think it would be better to buy it in India for 1.3L or get it from America.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 19, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> 1.25 lac for 17 inch.... I was expecting the Asus g75vw to be aroung 75-80k in Qatar since one of our TDF members bought the same for 77k from US. Also I heard that the taxes for electronic goods are among the lowest in Qatar.
> If the Asus g75vw costs 1.25L in qatar I think it would be better to buy it in India for 1.3L or get it from America.



There is no point in getting a lappy from Qatar. Better import g75 from USA for 86k and peace of mind is gauranteed since asus provides international warranty and g75 is the best your money can buy.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Mar 19, 2013)

$hadow said:


> There is no point in getting a lappy from Qatar. Better import g75 from USA for 86k and peace of mind is gauranteed since asus provides international warranty and g75 is the best your money can buy.



 I agree.. but none of my relative are coming from US right now.. would have to wait atlest 2-3 months.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 19, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> I agree.. but none of my relative are coming from US right now.. would have to wait atlest 2-3 months.



Dude it is a time game and I believe if you can wait you should wait or if you can not so go on and buy alienware 14 for your self or check out asus showroom near you may be you can get something for you.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you for the advice...  .

Alternate sugestions from other members of the forum are welcome.. since I heard that the cost of the laptops is less in Qatar owing to the low taxes.

If any members have info regarding pricing and availability of the laptops in Qatar please help....Asap, I have less than 2 weeks to decide the config.


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 19, 2013)

Check with Jarir Bookstore and Virgin Megastore in Doha.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Mar 19, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Check with Jarir Bookstore and Virgin Megastore in Doha.



Thank you very much for the info.. Could you give me a rough idea how much they would cost, I mean the m17x or g75vw. I heard that electronics are cheap there. Would there be a difference of around 20k between the Indian price and price in Doha. Could it be possible I could get the laptops for less than or around their price in US.


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 19, 2013)

Check in Sofitel building too. Should be around Rs 7000 to Rs 11000 cheaper.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 19, 2013)

I think Alienware in available on Virgin megastore. Tell him to check there's once.
For any other brands Jarir Bookstore or Carrefour is you best bet like said by Incinerator


----------



## rixon.d9 (Mar 19, 2013)

People over here are not concerned with Money like Indians, So I except you to get high end laptpos. Browse through Qatar websites to find what some info.
I'm having a hard time assembling a Desktop in Dubai as all parts are not available.Arab People just buy the Costliest laptops, They dont bother about Budget or Value for Money .


----------



## Thunder (Mar 19, 2013)

I think I've seen Alienware 14X in jarir for around 6.7k Qatari Riyal.
i7 3630QM with GTX 650M and other goodies.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you *The Incinerator, rixon.d9 and Thunder *for your sugesstions......
6.7 riyal would be around Rs.98k.. seems pricey than the indian option which is around 85-90k.
Anyways I will ask him to get the Asus  G75vw(with 128 gb ssd and GTX 670m) if its priced below 90k. Else will buy from US.

Thank you all again for your valuable sugesstions.


----------



## sanemate (Mar 21, 2013)

Just wondering, why not buy the Y500 and buy the extra GT 650m? Will come under 80k in total. 2 years warranty + ADP. 650m in SLI surpasses the 670m GTX
Disadvantages of doing so :
1. smaller screen (but that may be good, portability)
2. Marginally lower processor
3. No SSD

Check this beast out! Only 1399$ ~84000 with GTX 675M.

*www.microsoftstore.com/store/msstore/pd/Samsung-Series-7-Gamer-Notebook-NP700G7C-S02US/productID.256043500/parentCategoryID.44066900/categoryID.60097800/list.true?siteID=g_kEfAT435U-FUzGdHIQ2ySN4VTL1QpeFQ


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Mar 21, 2013)

sanemate said:


> Just wondering, why not buy the Y500 and buy the extra GT 650m? Will come under 80k in total. 2 years warranty + ADP. 650m in SLI surpasses the 670m GTX
> Disadvantages of doing so :
> 1. smaller screen (but that may be good, portability)
> 2. Marginally lower processor
> ...



Other disadvantages of y500 are that 
1) we are not sure about the availabilty of the ultrbay in India.
2) Adding a second GC would heat up the lappy too much, since its designed for 1 gc... also remember that the power drwn would be more and may impact the laptop battery.
3) Since this is the first of the gaming series lappy from lenovo, I am not sure about how well they are designed for keeping the lappy cool. The keypad is generic too.

Regarding the series 7, its a good sugesstion but I heard that the samsung 7 series lappys have, heating issues. BTW is the GTX 675m a rebranded 580M?


----------



## sanemate (Mar 21, 2013)

The Ultrabay is not available in India and many other countries. But there are ways to get it from USA. Also, the ultrabay GPU comes with an inbuilt fan too, that should keep the heat down a little I guess. Regarding the battery, people in forums with SLI in laptops suggest to game without the battery.



Bhargav Simha said:


> Other disadvantages of y500 are that
> 1) we are not sure about the availabilty of the ultrbay in India.
> 2) Adding a second GC would heat up the lappy too much, since its designed for 1 gc... also remember that the power drwn would be more and may impact the laptop battery.
> 3) Since this is the first of the gaming series lappy from lenovo, I am not sure about how well they are designed for keeping the lappy cool. The keypad is generic too.
> ...


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 22, 2013)

rixon.d9 said:


> People over here are not concerned with Money like Indians, So I except you to get high end laptpos.




Thats why we call them "MUK MAFI"   ....... ask the expats what does that mean.........!


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Mar 22, 2013)

Just googled it Muk mafi – n* b****! 
^^Didnt want to spoil your game


----------



## nitheeshr (Mar 24, 2013)

sanemate said:


> Just wondering, why not buy the Y500 and buy the extra GT 650m? Will come under 80k in total. 2 years warranty + ADP. 650m in SLI surpasses the 670m GTX
> Disadvantages of doing so :
> 1. smaller screen (but that may be good, portability)
> 2. Marginally lower processor
> ...



this one looks perfect..


----------



## AshutoshAlex24 (Mar 25, 2013)

Asus g75vw at 77k in US???really??then how much would Asus g55vw cost in US??


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Mar 25, 2013)

Seems to be around 60k in newegg.. may find for better price in online stores like tigerdirect.com, USA or bestbuy etc


----------



## nitheeshr (Mar 25, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> Seems to be around 60k in newegg.. may find for better price in online stores like tigerdirect.com, USA or bestbuy etc


if ur looking for asus laptops, tigerdirect.com and amazon.com are their direct resellers..


----------

